# A10 5800k Apu overheating



## mindfray (Apr 1, 2006)

So I have an A10 5800k Apu, my pc guy put on a HUGE zalman cooler on it and it is still reaching temps of


99c
209f

He thought this heatsink would be enough. but after now it seems it's not.
the case is clean and the heatsink does not have any dust in it. so thats not the issue, this apu just cranks out the heat.
to what extremes do you think I should go to remedy this overheating issue?
what heatsink and what kind do you think this needs?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Zalman's are good coolers but they, like any cooler, need to be properly mounted with the proper cleaning and thermal compound.

I use Arctic Silver's compound and instructions, which I've found to work well, but any properly-applied quality compound will work as well.

Once the heatsink is properly mounted you will need to ensure that it has sufficient airflow over it to actually work. The best heatsink on the market isn't going to cool your CPU much if all the hot air it radiates just sits there at the cooling fins. 

If your case allows it, try to put at least one intake fan in front (preferably two) and one fan at the back as an exhaust. If this is not possible with your current case then you should think about getting a new case. You can determine if the case's airflow is limiting cooling by opening the side panel and blowing a room fan into the case. If the temperatures drop considerably then limited airflow is the problem. Remember that the fewer fans you have the faster they must spin to create the same airflow and the nosier they will be.

Your CPU should not be run above 74 C if possible.

Max Temps (C)74


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Same thoughts as above. Most likely cause is improper mounting of the CPU heatsink/fan.
Try cleaning the old paste/pad and apply a fresh layer of thermal paste. Most any brand is good, when applied properly.
You could also try using the OEM heatsink/fan.


----------

